# Early 5 Year Buy-Out



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been hearing rumors that there will be a 5-year early out in 2008. Anyone else heard that too?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

No-o-o-..

But that works quite nicely for me if it's true. I'll have to stop by the police lounge at the District Court on Friday. Somebody there will know all about it.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I heard it from two surrounding PDs last night.


----------

